# Euskera: jantzita



## compass2006

En el texto siguiente no llego a entender "jantzita":

"Neguaren ondoren dator bere eguzki epelarekin lorez *jantzita* kantari"

Lo he empezado a traducir al castellano así:

"Después del invierno viene el sol caliente con el tiempo templado por(instrumental) la flor *jantzita* cantar"

Eskerrik asko


----------



## jazyk

Jantzita podría significar después de vestirse. Pon la palabra con ese significado en tu frase y dime después qué te parece.


----------



## yujuju

*jantzita* es vestido.

yo lo traduciría como: 
_Despúés del invierno viene con su sol templado, cantando vestido de flores._

¿Es de algún poema, canción o parecido?? Yo lo he traducido tal cual, luego cada uno lo podría traducir dándole el toque poétioco que prefiera.


----------



## compass2006

Me gusta la traducción, ahora lo entiendo. Eskerrik asko!


----------

